# banzai F35 and F-16IQ



## davechng (Jan 16, 2017)

We got best of spotting in Dec when we catch Japanese F-35A .... we also caught an Iraqi F-16IQ testing out the drag chute.... this drag chute test for Lockheed martin only comes on the 3rd or 4th flight for the jet! 

Lucky us to have caught that plus our local unit and visiting units came .... the unique one is our 301st FW doing a tandem low key option! I ahve shot them so much but never doing this in tandem.

Please click on the link below for more actions photo and report

http://airwingspotter.com/banzai-f35a-ax-2-f-16iq-iraqi-and-lots-more/

here are some of the actions!

DaveC


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Dave. 
Nice series of shots, thank you for the brief descriptions, it adds to the interest, especially the drag chute test. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

